# Fine Art sound in C&O Allegheny



## oldrk (Dec 25, 2013)

I have a Fine Art C&O 2-6-6-6 Allegheny. I got it second hand. It has sound in the tender. There is a separate controller for the sound. The controller takes a 9 volt battery. There is a provision in the tender for a battery holder as well but it didn’t come with one. The battery holder holds two nine volt batteries. Problem is I don’t know if it would be a nine or eighteen volt for the sound system in the tender. Any input is appreciated


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Can you post some closeups? Perhaps make out the manufacturer name on the board?


----------



## fredlub (Feb 7, 2010)

From the KOHS website:
If you are seeking help with a Fine Art Models product, I suggest that your first contact should be Fine Art Models in Marine City, Michigan. Phone number: 810.765.5155, Fax: 810.765.5151, Web: fineartmodels.com and Email: [email protected] 

Regards
Fred


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

oldrk said:


> Problem is I don’t know if it would be a nine or eighteen volt


Put two batteries in and use a meter to measure the voltage from the battery pack.

I don't really understand why you ask. If it came that way from Fine Arts, then that's what makes it work. Maybe some photos would clarify, as Greg suggests.


----------

